

Request HN: An open source list of disallowed usernames - neya

Hey HN, I would like to compile a list of disallowed usernames that will be open-source. I&#x27;m sure most of you use a pre-compiled list of usernames that you don&#x27;t want people to signup with for your startup. I&#x27;m trying to build a bigger, useful and open source version of the same list.<p>For example, you wouldn&#x27;t want someone signing up with &#x27;support&#x27; or &#x27;admin&#x27; as username, right? 
That would mean they would be able to generate a URL like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;example.com&#x2F;support or http:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.example.com.<p>I&#x27;m planning on consolidating this list into one single huge database that all startups can benefit from. Hence, as a humble request, I kindly ask you to donate me your list so we can put everything in one place, together!<p>You can contribute via Github:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dsignr&#x2F;Disallowed-usernames<p>Let&#x27;s get this list up so everyone of us can benefit from it. Thanks!<p>Neya
======
malandrew
Feel free to merge in this list below I created a long time ago. You may want
to create a short script that lets someone compare the list they have to the
current list so that they can quickly see what they have that is missing from
the list and it then prompts them to decide which ones to merge in, and then
it merges and submits a pull request with the new usernames.

"restricted": [ "about", "abuse", "account", "accounts", "activate", "add",
"admin", "administrator", "ajax", "api", "app", "apps", "archive", "archives",
"article", "articles", "auth", "better", "billing", "blog", "cache", "cancel",
"careers", "cart", "changelog", "checkout", "codereview", "compare", "config",
"configuration", "connect", "contact", "create", "css", "customer", "delete",
"developer", "developers", "direct_messages", "documentation", "download",
"downloads", "edit", "email", "employment", "enterprise", "facebook", "faq",
"favorite", "favorites", "feature", "features", "featured", "feed",
"feedback", "feeds", "fleet", "fleets", "follow", "followers", "following",
"font", "fonts", "forum", "forums", "friend", "friends", "group", "groups",
"gist", "help", "home", "hosting", "hostmaster", "idea", "ideas", "image",
"images", "include", "includes", "index", "info", "invitations", "invite",
"is", "it", "javascript", "javascripts", "js", "json", "job", "jobs", "legal",
"lists", "login", "logout", "logs", "mail", "map", "maps", "mine", "mis",
"misc", "module", "modules", "news", "node", "nodes", "oauth",
"oauth_clients", "offers", "openid", "order", "orders", "organizations",
"plans", "poll", "polls", "popular", "privacy", "profile", "profiles",
"projects", "public", "put", "post", "postmaster", "rdf", "recruitment",
"register", "remove", "replies", "root", "rss", "sales", "save", "script",
"scripts", "search", "security", "sessions", "settings", "shop", "signup",
"sitemap", "space", "spaces", "ssl", "ssladmin", "ssladministrator",
"sslwebmaster", "stat", "stats", "statistics", "status", "story", "stories",
"styleguide", "subscribe", "subscriptions", "support", "survey", "surveys",
"sysadmin", "sysadministrator", "template", "templates", "terms", "theme",
"themes", "tour", "translations", "trends", "tutorial", "tutorials",
"twitter", "twittr", "update", "unfollow", "unsubscribe", "upload", "uploads",
"url", "user","users", "username", "weather", "webmaster", "widget",
"widgets", "wiki", "ww", "www", "wwww", "xfn", "xml", "xmpp", "yml", "yaml"]

~~~
neya
Thank you! That's a pretty exhaustive list :) I'll add them soon!

------
wikwocket
Cool idea. Initially I thought you just meant usernames with swears in them,
etc, but I can see the value of such a list!

Another possible use is as a filter email addresses for actual human beings.
For example, sales@example.com is probably not a human, while neya@example.com
probably is.

~~~
neya
> while neya@example.com probably is.

Probably? :P

Thanks though :) Including a HUGE list of swear words very soon.

Thanks!

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Please do not bother with swearwords -

firstly everyone enjoys rolling their own regexes for such things (woohoo -
two days of fart jokes,

secondly everyone realises the rules do not work well (I had to unban
scunthorpe explicitly some years ago)

third you do not know how to swear in all the languages possible

fourth this is a useful _security /annoyance_ check - policing swear words is
not part of that.

~~~
neya
Hmm, some actually want a list of swear words too. So, what I'll probably do
is create a separate file for swear words. This way, if you don't need them,
you can just ignore them.

~~~
malandrew
Yeah, this is definitely the way to go. Create lots of groups that people can
import the ones they want.

------
snowfox
Culturally, politically, racially, or religious sensitive names such as:

god allah mohammed jesus evil satan 666 13 taliban terrorist terrorists jahar
hitler nazi georgezimmerman arielcastro etc

Cofounders' names and their variations.

~~~
neya
Maybe..will put 'em in a separate CSV file...

~~~
malandrew
Any reason for CSV instead of JSON?

~~~
neya
No particular reason mate, just that CSV is easier to compose and also to
import via admin panels like PhpMyAdmin. Would gladly provide a JSON too, if
you need it!

------
mcantrell
Not a bad idea. Might help to keep the list in alphabetical order too, so that
people can check for duplicates more easily.

~~~
neya
Yes, you're right. I'll re-arrange it soon! :)

Thanks!

~~~
jbrooksuk
I've sent a pull request with alphabetic ordering.

~~~
neya
Merged it, thanks :)

------
chewxy
Submitted a pull request. I merged the list I personally used in my webapps.

------
lifeisstillgood
Please have another pull request : Add format to capture non-english spelling
of bad-usernames

the example I gave is to disallow www.example.co.fr/administrateur

This way the list will be effective also for non-english speaking devs.

When unicode DNS becomes prevalent, this will be a long list :-0

~~~
neya
Very good suggestion. Will create a separate CSV for this :)

